# Best exfoliator and moisturizer for a dry, flaky face?



## mandilly (Jan 13, 2008)

I need to improve my winter routine. After I wash, what does everyone recommend that I use to exfoliate and then moisturize?

My skin has dry flakes almost all over, and it's making my MMU look chalky.

I don't believe that I have sensitive skin--I've never had any problems, and I'm not sure if I'm acne prone or not. I know that before that time of the month, I break out, however otherwise my skin is relatively clear with only a problem spot or two.

Any suggestions/brands for an exfoliator and moisturizer?


----------



## stephkcouture (Jan 15, 2008)

4 noncoated aspirin dissolved with a little water in your hand then mix some honey in it. Heard about this on MakeupAlley and tried it. I will never use anything else! I also leave it on as as a mask for 30 mins or more depending if I am caught up in a show...


----------



## SalJ (Jan 15, 2008)

I used to have the most hideous dry flaky forehead until I started using liz earle. The cloth you use to take off the cleanser exfoliates gently so i find i don't need a separate exfoliator.

Not sure if they sell it in the US though and with the exchange rate it would cost you a fortune to ship it over.


----------



## Solimar (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, I say the aspirin exfoliation/mask, since it has properties that will heal zits and exfoliate -- HOWEVER, it will also make your face tight for a bit after you apply it. All you do is add like, 4 tablets of UNCOATED aspirin to a paper cup, or anything you have. Add in some war, water (do it bit by bit) until the aspirin becomes a paste. Then, you can either spread on your face like a mask, and let it sit for a while, or you can just exfoliate with it.

Another good exfoliating option is sugar or baking soda, which are pretty gentle on the skin.


----------



## mowgli (Jan 15, 2008)

try the oil cleansing method - this is my main cleansing method in winter, because it gets rid of the dry flakes, but keeps my skin plump and moisturised too.

Another one to try is the Epidermx (or any other microdermabrasion treatment), followed by any hydrating cream, and a very light layer of vaseline on top to seal the moisture in.


----------



## shellie (Jan 16, 2008)

i have somewhat dry sensitive skin and can get flaky.

i love suki's lemongrass cleanser (exfoliator) and zia's deep moisture serum or nourishing creme.

the lemongrass cleanser does a great job of exfoliating and leaves your skin feeling super clean but not tight or dry. zia's serum is not sticky and you only need 2 drops. you can add the a moisturizer like the nourishing creme if you need more moisturizing.

this has work wonderfully well for me this winter.

hope you find something that works for you.


----------

